# a Photo link. My first attempt.



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh. Well, that was pretty easy. Shocking really. Thought you would have to tipe out the url. Guess not. Photobucket, you are superb!


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

here is another!


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

*one mor pic*


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

WOW! Nice photos! and the roofs of the hives are "color coordinated" with background trees. I suppose in your area, Washington State, you would need special roofs from the rain.


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks Oldbee. In winter its very wet constantly , so I think the roofs help keep the tops from rotting and the hive bodies at least somewhat drier than they otherwise would be. Color coordination helps pacify the neighbors and the landowners I think. Cant hurt.


----------



## chief (Apr 19, 2005)

How are your bees doing in the seattle area? Mine seem to have slowed way down for the time being but did good during the flow. Lets hope the rain we just got starts something up again.


----------

